# damn it was cold today



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2007)

but I still went to London Zoo, bloody cold, dark and I hurt my knee

anyways some birdies


you pay all that money to get in and what do you see? A heron in a tree!






Flamingo





no idea what this is










Lilac Breasted Roller

























and now for some other things

A Meerkat at one of those stand up sun tan things






Black Capped Squirrel Monkeys
Oi !!  I'm trying to eat here!











Oh I almost forgot they had some 

*BABY OTTERS!!!!

















*and its no good trying to be a tree as no Otters alive can escape the lens of The Otter King





that is all

please comment 

high res versions here http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/c1414278.html


----------



## LeSueur24 (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are great shots! My favorites are the meerkat and the otter shots. I love the look on the baby otter's face as he's eating.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

the meerkat might technically not be the best, but it still is the winner tonight for me


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> but I still went to London Zoo, bloody cold, dark and I hurt my knee



I can feel that.. quite cold here as well. I was crazy enough to go running in the forest after my huge breakfast, and now my hip aches the whole day (the side where that car bumped in earlier this year)


----------



## Becky (Nov 25, 2007)

Great and I hope you know it! :hug::


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2007)

Becky said:


> Great and I hope you know it! :hug::



well of course I know I'm great! I'm been telling people this for years but will they listen?  no!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I can feel that.. quite cold here as well. I was crazy enough to go running in the forest after my huge breakfast, and now my hip aches the whole day (the side where that car bumped in earlier this year)



that ain't good fellow buddy list buddy


----------



## Becky (Nov 25, 2007)

I meant the photos... you're a  bit of an arse


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

oh, the  Lilac Breasted Roller is also great 



lostprophet said:


> that ain't good fellow buddy list buddy



no it really isnt' that is whay I am getting drunk now .. I hope it is just the muscles ...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

Becky said:


> I meant the photos... you're a  bit of an arse



don't be nasty to my buddy list buddies



.. that would be my job


----------



## Becky (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm just giving what I get!


----------



## HomerSimpson (Nov 25, 2007)

Those otters are so cute.

My brother's psychology class went on a trip to London Zoo and I volunteered myself to help herd the kids around (by which I meant "take my camera and snap me some animals").

To cut a long story short, I got a bit merry the night before and totally forgot to charge my camera up and missed out on some great pictures.

In conclusion, your photographs are great, I love that bird with the multicoloured chest, looks as if it's been attacked by a child wealding many a felt tip.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

Becky said:


> I'm just giving what I get!



you are a girl, everyone is nice to you!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Heck (Nov 25, 2007)

I like the flamingo one the best.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2007)

Becky said:


> I meant the photos... you're a  bit of an arse



:er:



Becky said:


> I'm just giving what I get!



oh the lies the lies, when have I ever been nasty to anyone on this here forum?


----------



## Becky (Nov 25, 2007)

I never said on the forum! 

Anyway, you're alright really, so nevermind.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

Becky said:


> Anyway, _you're alright really_, so nevermind.



From Becky that is probably a great compliment


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody awesome series, LP!!! Teehee, love the line about the stand-up tanning booth.  The second spider monkey shot is sweet. And okay, I've gotta admit, those baby otters are terribly cute!!  Glad you got an otter fix.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 26, 2007)

HERON!!!!!!! 

The baby otters are just toooo cute. Great pics once again mate


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 26, 2007)

LeSueur24 said:


> Those are great shots! My favorites are the meerkat and the otter shots. I love the look on the baby otter's face as he's eating.



many thanks



Alex_B said:


> the meerkat might technically not be the best, but it still is the winner tonight for me



yeah its a funny shot and nothing else 



HomerSimpson said:


> Those otters are so cute.
> 
> My brother's psychology class went on a trip to London Zoo and I volunteered myself to help herd the kids around (by which I meant "take my camera and snap me some animals").
> 
> ...



oh that sucks about the batteries, sounds like a good excuse to go again



Heck said:


> I like the flamingo one the best.



thank you



Antarctican said:


> Bloody awesome series, LP!!! Teehee, love the line about the stand-up tanning booth.  The second spider monkey shot is sweet. And okay, I've gotta admit, those baby otters are terribly cute!!  Glad you got an otter fix.



yeah been missing my little friends



doenoe said:


> HERON!!!!!!!
> 
> The baby otters are just toooo cute. Great pics once again mate



 I wondered if you'd reply with that

cheers mate


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! NO matter if it has tchincal prob or not I like the colors of nature.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 27, 2007)

and that is why you are the Otter King. Another great series. 

Eric


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 28, 2007)

cheers Eric


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 28, 2007)

Pttf... I can take better pictures in my sleep. 

No seriously... I take very good pictures in my dreams...

Great shots LP.


----------



## Trainboy (Nov 28, 2007)

Now I know why you're called the Otter Kind. Great shots!
It's not cold there, though. England does not know the meaning of cold, and nor does anywhere that gets most of their winter precipitation in the form of rain


----------



## Tuner571 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, those birds have amazing color, keep up the nice work.

Also what camera are you using?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 29, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> Pttf... I can take better pictures in my sleep.
> 
> No seriously... I take very good pictures in my dreams...
> 
> Great shots LP.



Ummm... so far in this thread I have been called an arse and now your telling me you can take better photos in your sleep  think I might give up on this photography thing




Tuner571 said:


> Wow, those birds have amazing color, keep up the nice work.
> 
> Also what camera are you using?



cheers, camera used was a Canon EOS 1D mkII


----------

